# Favorite Cheap-o's



## Matburke (Sep 18, 2013)

Just wondering what some of your favorite cheap sticks are! I have really like Gurkha Vipers, 5 Vegas Gold, and CAO Golds. What about you?


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

The Diesel Unholy Cocktail and Unlimited can both be had around $3 to $3.50 per stick by the box. Love them.


----------



## JJ3 (Jun 25, 2013)

Tat PCR and Illusione Rothchildes are great smokes for about $4 - $5.


----------



## Ablaze_uas (Sep 13, 2013)

I've really come to like 5 Vegas Classic Torpedoes as a stick I can just keep on hand and smoke when I don't have a lot of time. I also love them because I don't feel bad about giving them out to friends. They're good enough where I don't feel like a cheapskate, but not so good that I will have a problem with them throwing out the stick after the first third.


----------



## goatking (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm kind of a fan of the L'Atelier Trocadero, I like to give them away to friends who say they like cigars but don't really like cigars


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

AB seconds.


----------



## dvdwightman (Sep 17, 2013)

Just had a Tatuaje Series P last night and thought it was great. The first 5 minutes or so were a little rough (it was pretty bitter), but after that, it turned into a pretty nice flavored cigar and even had a couple transitions. Between the construction, burn, and flavor, it was a lot better than the $2.50 price tag would suggest.


----------



## midnight warrior (Aug 8, 2013)

Anyone give the fighting cocks (get ur giggles now) a chance? I thought about picking up a box and was curious if anyone had an opinion first.


----------



## Matburke (Sep 18, 2013)

midnight warrior said:


> Anyone give the fighting cocks (get ur giggles now) a chance? I thought about picking up a box and was curious if anyone had an opinion first.


I got 5 of them in a sampler pack I ordered to get some more sticks in my humidor and for the price they are really not bad. A little more pepper tasting than I would like but other than that they are pretty decent.


----------



## felker14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Matburke said:


> I got 5 of them in a sampler pack I ordered to get some more sticks in my humidor and for the price they are really not bad. A little more pepper tasting than I would like but other than that they are pretty decent.


Good to hear. I have been on the fence about trying them.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I guess it depends on your definition of cheap, but thinking <$2 a stick, I like JR Ultimates and the JR Cuban knockoffs. Solid sticks that burn well and taste decent at a pauper's pricepoint.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Nica Libre with at least 6 mos on them. 5 Vegas classic is a CA 90 rated Sumatran treat. For real budget less than <$2 you cant go wrong with Victor Sinclair 55 series Red, Blue, Yellow or Indian Tabak. The Pirate's Gold is way better than a Fighting Cock on average. A botl gave me one and its actually pretty good.


----------



## cgrlvr (Oct 30, 2011)

FIL buys the ammo boxes of La Finca from JR's. Comes out to right around a buck a stick. They're not terrible.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

nica libres are my favorite "dirt cheap" smoke.

carlos torano's can be had on most auction sites for a good price as well.
same for most CAO's (if that's your thing)

but my favorite "budget" smoke, still is the Padron londres.


J.


----------



## _LURK_ (Aug 26, 2013)

Garo Double Habano is a nice smoke for cheap. They can go for less than $5 a stick.


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

If you buy 'em by the box, and look for the deals...there's some great smokes in the $3 range. I've even got the Tat PCR's for less than $3 a stick. Diesel UC are great in that range too.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

5 Vegas Serie A, Maria Mancini, and Flor de A. Allones are all pretty decent cheapies


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

_LURK_ said:


> Garo Double Habano is a nice smoke for cheap. They can go for less than $5 a stick.


Half my stash is under $5 a stick. $25 will get you a LOT of premium 5ers off of CBID.
I would say for the sake of discussion under $3 is a budget stick. Peace brother :biggrin:


----------



## _LURK_ (Aug 26, 2013)

madbricky said:


> Half my stash is under $5 a stick. $25 will get you a LOT of premium 5ers off of CBID.
> I would say for the sake of discussion under $3 is a budget stick. Peace brother :biggrin:


Well said.

I actually just looked up hwo much the Garo goes for and on CI, it's saying these can be had for $1.50/stick...so its definitely under $5 and it falls in your budget definition! Garo Double Habano - Cigars International


----------



## lostonmonday (Aug 19, 2013)

_LURK_ said:


> Well said.
> 
> I actually just looked up hwo much the Garo goes for and on CI, it's saying these can be had for $1.50/stick...so its definitely under $5 and it falls in your budget definition! Garo Double Habano - Cigars International


If you watch Cbid, they can be picked up for $1/stick. I'm glad someone else mentioned these; they're my go to yard gars'.


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Cuba Libre, Nick Libre, Ava Maria, Punch, Dont Pep in Garcia Cuban Classic..


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Oba Oba sticks are decent. Way cheap, but really need a LONG nap.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nica Libre, 5 Vegas Gold, Victor Sinclair, Grand Habano Vintage and Tatuaje P's are good smokes for the price especially on the auction sites. Famous has the Tat P's at good prices.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

_LURK_ said:


> Well said.
> 
> I actually just looked up hwo much the Garo goes for and on CI, it's saying these can be had for $1.50/stick...so its definitely under $5 and it falls in your budget definition! Garo Double Habano - Cigars International


Great news! I'm glad you checked that. I enjoy the habano wraps greatly and at 29.95 for a box of robusto is an excellent deal. All the reviews were good too. I will put that top of my to try list. Thanks ct


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ha ha I guess I am REALLY ! CHEAP ! eeeerrr I mean THRIFTY ! I dream of finding a decent $1 stick .......? Probably not realistic ? Well I read a Metric Butt Load of reviews on several on line cigar vendors sites and ordered 4 different bundles of twenty cigars 80 sticks to take a nap in my new humidor .
Here is what I ordered .

Gerant's Golden Siesta Churchill (7.0"x50) BDL OF 20 $19

Dark Shark Churchill (7.0"x50) BDL OF 20 $25

Gurkha Overruns Maduro Rothschild (box-press) (Robusto) BDL OF 20 (4.5"x48) $32.50

Puros Indios Viejo Bronco Natural (Gordo) (6.5"x56) BDL OF 20 $31.50

Well I am sure some of you have opinions or experance with some of theses would like to here them . UPS has them now .

AUSTIN


----------



## midnight warrior (Aug 8, 2013)

Matburke said:


> I got 5 of them in a sampler pack I ordered to get some more sticks in my humidor and for the price they are really not bad. A little more pepper tasting than I would like but other than that they are pretty decent.


Hey thanks. Gonna get a box and check them out. If worse comes to worse ill just pass them out as "its a boys" lol.


----------



## s55amgxxx (Sep 6, 2013)

cigar,com cuban label pretty good cigar
punch london club
hoyo de Monterrey
nica libre
rocky patel seconds are pretty cheap to anywhere from 3 to 4 bucks a stick from edge to vintage series all very good


----------



## AndrewNYC (Jun 28, 2012)

Lately ...

El Baton Belicoso
Punch Santa Rita
Sancho Panza Extra-Fuerte Cordoba 
AF sun grown Chateau Fuente or Queen B


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (May 15, 2012)

Capoeira Professors and Gran Habano King Rajahs. Absolutely superb sticks.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone had thoughts on Fonseca Arana, the price is right about $35 for a bundle of 20 robustos. Everything I have had by Quesada has been solid.


----------



## muellerob (Sep 17, 2013)

Any La Perla Habana -- About $3 each


----------



## swamper (Jun 10, 2013)

Nica Libre perfecto, RP seconds and some bait fish i picked up for 3.60 a stick.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

*Apparently, nobody's including any machine-mades here, because when I think of cheapies that's what comes to mind. Muniemaker all Connecticut tobacco and, of course, Manny's and my perennial fav Havana Blends. But if we're going to include handmade "cheapies" it would be Quorum and JR Ultimates.


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

Nica Libre and Puros Indios Viejo are what I go with when I can't make up my mind. The CAO VR are a really nice maduro that goes for around $3 on Cbid. I've heard good things about the JR ultimate double maduro toros, too (need to get some of those soon).


----------



## gilliam433 (Jan 23, 2011)

I really liked the Nica Libre. I got them in a sampler pack and was super impressed by them.


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

Indian Tabak Super Fuerte natural...$1.75 a stick and a 92 point rating from CA...mild, mellow and creamy from start to finish...thoroughly impressed...and kept in stock at all times...


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Nica Libre, Quorum, Bahia maduro, and Blue Label (by Gran Habano). All $1-2/ stick and good variety / range of flavor profiles.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Damselnotindistress said:


> *Apparently, *nobody's including any machine-mades here*, because when I think of cheapies that's what comes to mind. Muniemaker all Connecticut tobacco and, of course, Manny's and my perennial fav Havana Blends. But if we're going to include handmade "cheapies" it would be Quorum and JR Ultimates.


If that were the case, I would put in a big thumbs up for the Villager maduro! It's a little box press. Heck it's practically a cigarette (almost the same size too lol) if you consider the binder is a paper product, and the filler is not long leaf. BUT for $0.75... what a great 40 min of flavor! I have to get some more before winter gets here.

Anyway - I have a new Humi coming so I'll have some more space here soon. So I figured I would try some of the sticks you guys suggested. I figured some mild sticks would be kind of nice so I got some Cu-Avana Maduro's and some Garo Double Habano's.

I loved how C-bid suggested/recommend that the Cu-Avana's age well lol! I'll do just that. 

We'll see. Here is hoping!!


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

5 vegas for sure


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

For some reason, i really like Factory Throwouts #49


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

earcutter said:


> If that were the case, I would put in a big thumbs up for the Villager maduro! It's a little box press. Heck it's practically a cigarette (almost the same size too lol) if you consider the binder is a paper product, and the filler is not long leaf. BUT for $0.75... what a great 40 min of flavor! I have to get some more before winter gets here.
> 
> Anyway - I have a new Humi coming so I'll have some more space here soon. So I figured I would try some of the sticks you guys suggested. I figured some mild sticks would be kind of nice so I got some Cu-Avana Maduro's and some Garo Double Habano's.
> 
> ...


I'm on my third bundles of those Cu-Avana maduros. Not bad at all. ROTT they were a little bitter but passable. After 6 months in the humi, they are mild and sweet and never have burn issues. I like them.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

B-daddy said:


> I'm on my third bundles of those Cu-Avana maduros. Not bad at all. ROTT they were a little bitter but passable. After 6 months in the humi, they are mild and sweet and never have burn issues. I like them.


Oh man - that's rather exciting considering their price ! I'll rest them for as long as I can . Thanks for the input.


----------



## Matburke (Sep 18, 2013)

I just picked up a box of 1876 Reserves for next to nothing on CB. Havent had one yet but they were so cheap and I heard they are a pretty good bang for your buck so I thought it was worth a shot. If not well they will be for my "friends who like cigars" but cant tell the diff in a 1$ stick and a 20$


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

Anything Tony Alvarez from Cuban crafters. That's the best budget nc smoke that I've found.


----------



## Aficionado de Perfectos (Sep 27, 2013)

I rather enjoy Nick's Sticks Connecticut, and Don Tomas Cameroon Collection.

Both of these are inexpensive, and I have never found them to be of compromised quality. They've always been consistent in flavor from stick to stick, been constructed well as evidenced by the even burns, and held ash well. Nick's CT have always delivered that cream texture I look for in CT wrapped sticks and the Don Tomas roonies have always had that earthy sweetness to them. At <$5 they have given me better sessions than many sticks 2-3x their price.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Anyone have some thoughts on La Vieja Habana?


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

egoo33 said:


> Anyone have some thoughts on La Vieja Habana?


I've tried the corojo. I thought it was pretty good for the price. It's constructed well and has plenty of filler, but it's not complex.


----------



## Aficionado de Perfectos (Sep 27, 2013)

egoo33 said:


> Anyone have some thoughts on La Vieja Habana?


Those are good sticks as well. There's something to be said for Drew Estate. As many products as they offer with respect to both flavor profiles and pricepoints, it's nice to see that quality is not compromised at the lower pricepoint.

LVHs are a decent smoke. Although I've never had any from when this was Jon and Marvin's first any only offering at their kiosk, I believe the current blend is different but I will say it is very decent. In the different wrapper leaves that it's offered in, I found a good example of the textbook defined flavors I was looking for from the various types of leaves when I was first starting out with cigars. As I'm at times partial to connies, I remember LVH having a light cream texture I was expecting. The Corojo also offered the smooth albeit mild spice one would expect it to.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

I've heard mostly positives on La Vieja Habana and I was thinking about rolling the dice on a box, I need an everyday go to smoke that easy on the wallet and palate


----------



## Msass (Aug 22, 2013)

GlockG23 said:


> 5 vegas for sure


+1 I'm going through a box on Miami torpedo's that I bought 5 or 6 years ago and it's amazing


----------



## Msass (Aug 22, 2013)

egoo33 said:


> I've heard mostly positives on La Vieja Habana and I was thinking about rolling the dice on a box, I need an everyday go to smoke that easy on the wallet and palate


I enjoyed this smoke when I was first starting out, I haven't been in the mood for one in a while, I think I'll get one going tonight.  let yah know if it has changed since last time about a year ago.


----------



## hildyj (Feb 10, 2013)

I smoke at least 6 cigars a day so, for me, cheap is under $3 and closer to $2 is better.

My go to Robusto is Pirate's Gold with the B2 Cuban Wheels in second.

My Churchills are the Cuban Legacy and Gran Habano 3 SLS.


----------



## cclark06 (Sep 28, 2013)

AJ Fresh Rolled are pretty good for the price I think at around 2 something a stick.


----------



## webber (Feb 27, 2008)

Illusione Roths are great. I wish the Flor De Oliva didn't have the sweetened heads!


----------



## Lomey (Jan 19, 2012)

Ligero 2nds 'H' from CI. Great smoke for <2.


----------



## Nestran (Sep 7, 2013)

_LURK_ said:


> Garo Double Habano is a nice smoke for cheap. They can go for less than $5 a stick.


Got this one in a CI sampler and loved it.


----------



## muellerob (Sep 17, 2013)

egoo33 said:


> I've heard mostly positives on La Vieja Habana and I was thinking about rolling the dice on a box, I need an everyday go to smoke that easy on the wallet and palate


Gotham cigars will sell you a 6 pack for about $17. Good way to try them.


----------



## Matburke (Sep 18, 2013)

mata777 said:


> Anything Tony Alvarez from Cuban crafters. That's the best budget nc smoke that I've found.


this is the second time ive heard this. I will have to check them out!


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

cclark06 said:


> AJ Fresh Rolled are pretty good for the price I think at around 2 something a stick.


+1 on these!:smoke2:


----------



## Quillbilly (Oct 6, 2013)

I take a box of Backwoods with me when I go camping, lol. I've even taken some Swisher Sweets camping.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

Cheapo cigars - that's how I roll!

+1 on the 5 Vegas - I like the A, AAA, and Golds. 2013 Limitada's pretty good too; sometimes you can find them in the $3 range.

My current favorite "bundle" stick is Cabo Classic - you can get a box under $40 shipped. They're pretty tasty and the price speaks to my inner cheapskate


----------



## JG5000 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm always on the look out for a good cheap smoke. Over the past couple months I have been trying quite a few but usually end up disappointed.

I'm just smoking a Nat Sherman-Omerta that is pretty damn good for 3 bucks.


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

I just orderd a bundle of La Perla Habana Black Pearl Oro from cigar.com
6.0 x 50 Mazo of 20 In Stock $39.95 


> La Perla Habana has never been a favorite of mine. I come across some of these sticks lying around the office and I'll enjoy them from time-to-time but I'll never seek them out. So when a co-worker handed me one of these, I simply laid it on my desk and carried on with my day. When it came time to pair my coffee with a cigar, La Perla Habana Black Pearl Oro was called into action. The smooth, Habano wrapper looked good enough and I needed a cigar to start the morning. Big mistake. This beauty is a flavor bomb. The full-bodied Nicaraguan blend hits you with a blast of pepper right up front and is eerily similar to a Pepin blend. As the spice subsides, the blend settles into a hearty concoction of espresso, leather, and earth with the subtle hints if spice appearing again on the finish. Frankly, I'm shocked. The blend is legit, flavorful and has me singing La Perla Habana's praises at long last. You simply can't pass this one up with mazos of 20 Toros going for just $39.95 and shipping absolutely FREE&#8230;


----------



## muellerob (Sep 17, 2013)

Ive been a La Perla fan for some time. The Cobre is also a good if rather mild choice. The Morado is stronger and very well made. Good price point as well.


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

I sound like the cheerleader for them, but I really like them especially for the price. Drew Estate's La Vieja Habana, especially in the Maduro.


----------



## Matt1986 (Sep 20, 2013)

Cusano CC are not bad but as a darker shade fan I prefer the Cusano P1 and at 2.95 for a robusto (45-49$ 20 pack) I keep these pretty well stocked.


----------



## muellerob (Sep 17, 2013)

I tried the la Vieja Habanos. In my opinion they really don't stack up next what else you can get for the same price. Give the Perdomo Slow Aged or the La perla Habano Black Pearl Oro a try. I tried that last one based on comments posted here and its a really good call. Dirt cheap from CI too.


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

baust55 said:


> View attachment 46164
> 
> 
> I just orderd a bundle of La Perla Habana Black Pearl Oro from cigar.com
> 6.0 x 50 Mazo of 20 In Stock $39.95


Thanks for the heads up! I just placed my order.


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

I got my bundle of Black Pearl from Cigar.com Just a cpl days ago super fast shipping/2 or 3 days .Packed really well.



> I just orderd a bundle of La Perla Habana Black Pearl Oro from cigar.com
> 6.0 x 50 Mazo of 20 In Stock $39.95
> 
> 
> > > La Perla Habana , I come across some of these sticks When it came time to pair my coffee with a cigar, La Perla Habana Black Pearl Oro was called into action. The smooth, Habano wrapper looked good enough and I needed a cigar to start the morning. Big mistake. This beauty is a flavor bomb. The full-bodied Nicaraguan blend hits you with a blast of pepper right up front and is eerily similar to a Pepin blend. As the spice subsides, the blend settles into a hearty concoction of espresso, leather, and earth with the subtle hints if spice appearing again on the finish. Frankly, I'm shocked. The blend is legit, flavorful and has me singing La Perla Habana's praises at long last. You simply can't pass this one up with mazos of 20 Toros going for just $39.95 and shipping absolutely FREE&#8230;


----------



## harned (Jun 11, 2013)

Got to agree with La Perla Habanas; especially from cbid. I have enjoyed a couple La Viejas in the past also. Over the summer I smoke a lot more, so I tend to go with more middle of the road smokes like these.


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

illusione Roth
el credito el perrito


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

<5 bucks a stick buys real premiums off the auction block. Only financially gifted smokers think of them as cheapos. I scored the much lauded Undercrown off of Thompsons one night at $28 for a fiver. Thats the absolute max I will pay for any smoke and those only for upping my trade value....I dont actually smoke them. Im more of a 5 Vegas and Cuba Libre One daily smoker. Between $30 and $50 per box is great for me and they are mighty fine smokes too


----------



## Tarheel_Tobacco_Road (Aug 15, 2013)

Don Diego Fuerte


----------

